# Visualisierung mit S5 135 U?



## kaufmann-michael (3 Februar 2004)

Hallo,

wir haben ein kleines Problem.

Wir haben eine Anlage die über 2 CPUs 1*CPU 921 und CPU 922 und einen Koordinator betrieben wird. Außerdem haben wir noch einen CP 1412 oder so ähnlich, weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr genau. Diese CP-Schnittstelle hat einen Ethernetanschluß die wir auch über einen Ping erreichen können. Dann ist noch so ein schwarzer Kasten, ich weiß nicht, ist das sowas wie ein Repeater, da ist das Kabel von der CPU 1 und von der CPU 2 angeschlossen. Weiter gehts von diesem "schwarzem" Kasten über BNC Anschluß auf eine andere Steuerung und auch in unseren Leitstand. Arcnet oder so ähnlich müßte dieser Aufbau heißen. Auf diesem schwarzen Kasten ist auch eine TTY Schnittstelle, mit der ich von jedem "schwarzen" Kasten die CPU1 und CPU 2 über Step5 erreichen kann. Aber jeweils immer nur für das geladene Projekt. Also wenn ich Projekt CPU 1 öffne, erreiche ich CPU 1 und das gleiche nochmals für die CPU 2.

Das Problem ist jetzt aber, wenn ich das ProToolProjekt über Runtime laufen lassen, und das TTY Kabel an die TTY Schnittstelle anstecke, kann ich immer nur auf eine CPU zugreifen, nicht aber auf beide. Wir haben heute festgestellt, wenn ich vorher in Step 5 das Projekt der CPU 1 lade, das TTY-Kabel abstecke und an den Labtop mit dem ProToolprojekt anstecke, können wir auf die Variablen der CPU 1 zugreifen, nicht aber auf die CPU 2. Irgendwie ist das komisch, weil ja nicht eingestellt werden kann, mit wem sich ProTool verbinden soll. 

Meine Frage kommt eigentlich erst jetzt, gibts denn e Möglichkeit in ProTool oder auch WinCC beide CPUs über den CP 1412 (glaub ich, das er so heißt) über Ethernet zu erreichen? In ProTool haben wir heute keine Möglichkeit gefunden eine Ethernetadresse einzustellen. In WinCC gibts ja verschiedene Kommunikationstreiber, aber wir wußten nicht, welchen wir jetzt dafür einsetzen müssen! Hat jemand von euch vielleicht einen Tipp für uns. Am besten wärs natürlich wenns über Ethernet ne Möglichkeit geben würde!

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und natürlich dafür das ihr diesen Roman gelesen habt ;-)

Viele Grüße
Michael

Nachtrag:

Ich habe in WinCC einen Kommunikationstreiber installiert der nennt sich "Simatic S5 Ethernet Layer 4" und dann den Kanal Unit S5 Transport TCP/IP" installiert. Er fragt nach der IP-Adresse. Die kann ich ihm noch nennen aber was oder woher bekomme ich diese TSAP? Wir haben für diesen CP noch ne Software INAT, kann es sein, da in diesem Programm alle relefanten TSAPs stehen? Also Eigener und Fremder TSAP für Read und Eigener und Fremder TSAP für Write? So viele neue Sachen ist ganz schon hart!!

Wäre echt super von euch, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte!!


----------



## AndyPed (4 Februar 2004)

Hallo Michael,

am besten setzt du dich mit Inat www.inat.de in Verbindung, die können dir sicher weiterhelfen.
Die sitzen in Nürnberg und sind sehr kompetent und hilfsbereit.

Wenn nicht sag bescheid dann such ich in meinen Unterlagen.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2004)

*Schwarze Kiste mit Arcnet*

Mahlzeit,

'Schwarze Kiste mit Arcnet', da fallen mir zwei Hersteller ein K+W und Deltalogic, von beiden gab es da mal Lösungen, vielleicht gibt es di auch noch. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kann man die Ziel-CPU per Busanwahl adressieren.

Guckst Du hier:

http://home.t-online.de/home/k_w.gmbh/
http://www.deltalogic.de


----------



## kaufmann-michael (10 Februar 2004)

Hallo,

also INAT hat mir geantwortet, nur leider sehr dürftig. Auf jedenfall soll es funktionieren mit einer RFC1006 Verbindung. Habe mir von INAT ne Anleitung runtergeladen, wie man eine S5 mit S5 TCP/IP an den OPC Server von INAT bindet. Ungefähr sind wir jetzt nach dieser Anleitung gegangen, nur mit dem Unterschied, das wir eben noch das Häckchen RFC1006 Verbindung gesetzt haben. Leider gings nicht. WinCC kann keine Verbindung aufbauen.

Vielleicht weiß hierzu jemand was grundlegendes.

Also in unserer Steuerung 135 u ist der Synchronbaustein FB 125. Er sollte nur nach einem Wiederanlauf bzw. nach einem Neustart einmal ausgeführt werden. Er synchronisiert die Daten der CPU und dem CP, sowie ich es verstanden habe.

Receive-All Baustein ist bei uns der FB 127 und der FB 126 der Send-ALL Baustein. Sowie ich es verstanden habe, werden die zwei FBs unbedingt aufgerufen, sodaß sie immer bearbeitet werden.

Diese FBs brauchen anscheinend keine Auftragsnummer bzw. 0 und sie beziehen sich nicht auf die Auftragsnummer der Verbindung die ich INAT Parametriersoftware anlegen.

Man muß dazusagen, das wir in CPU 2 arbeiten und wir in der Parametriersoftware den Kachelwert auf 1 setzen. Da ja 0 = CPU 1 und 1 = Cpu2 usw. 

Vielleicht probieren wir mal es mit OPC Server von INAt, der ist 72 Stunden lauffähig und ne Anleitung haben wir auch dazu. Dan muß es klappen und wir schliessen andere Fehler aus. Gibts denn ne Möglichkeit, vorrausgesetzt die Verbindung über den OPC Server hat geklappt, das ich die Variablen dann mit WinCC sichtbar machen kann (über den OPC server?)

Vielleicht hat hier jemand noch einen Tipp an uns. Wäre echt toll. So ne bebilderte Anleitung werde ich mal erstellen, wenn es geklappt hat, das sich der nächste nicht wieder so ärgern muß!!!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AndyPed (10 Februar 2004)

Hallo Michael,

das Inat dürftig antwortet wundert mich....
Naja.
Mit dem OPC-Server von Inat solltest du keine großen Probs haben ist leicht bedienbar. 
Ich habe da noch ne Frage, wie sind die CPU's mit der CP (Ethernet) verbunden?

Ciao


----------



## kaufmann-michael (10 Februar 2004)

Hallo AndyPed,

vielleicht versteh ich die Antwort auch nicht.

Die CPUs sind einfach nur gesteckt und wahrscheinilch über den Bus auf der Rückwandplatine verbunden. Am linken Steckplatz steckt der Koordinator, dann CPU 1 und CPU 2.

Also wir haben das heute mal probiert mit dem OPC Server von INAT. 

Leider sind wir nicht zu einem Ergebnis gekommen. 

Im OPC Server wird eine Verbindung angezeigt, sie wird auch grün. In der Parametriersoftware von INAT tut sich auch was, es werden Daten übertragen. Der OPC Server meldet jedoch noch, er empfängt Daten obwohl kein FetchonEvent anliegt! Wenn man jetzt im INAT OPC Client irgendeine Variable angibt, kommt unter Sub Value Invalid und unter Sub Quality Uncertain. Also kein Wert und/oder keine Verbindung zur SPS.

Eigentlich haben wir das mit dem Receive/Send all noch nicht ganz verstanden. In der CPU befindet sich bereits ein Send All, jedoch ist der nicht so wie in der Anleitung von INAT beschrieben parametriert.

Es wird bei der SSNR: 0,210 angegeben und nach Anleitung wäre es 0,0. Es darf der SendAllBaustein ja nur einmal aufgerufen werden oder?

Hastu du für mich vielleicht ein kleine Hilfestellung wie die Synchron und Receive/Send All Bausteine in AWL aussehen müßten, damits funktioniert.

Ich nehme mal an die Receive/Send All Bausteine werden immer aufgerufen, kann ich also auch im OB 1 aufrufen, einfach 
SPA FB126
SPA FB125

Der Synchronbaustein ist auch schon vorhanden, der wird immer nach einem Neustart und nach Wiederanlauf aufgerufen, somit muß ich mit diesem Baustein nichts mehr machen oder?

Vielleicht machen wir einfach im diesem OPC Client noch was falsch, ich weißt es auch nicht mehr. Ganz schön kompliziert, wenn man sowas noch nie gemacht hat. 

Angenommen es besteht schon eine Verbindung zu einem OPC Server und wir machen jetzt noch einen dazu. Dann ist ja bereits ein Receive/Send All im Programm und auch der Synchronbaustein und für meinen OPC Server brauch ich die Hantierungsbausteine dann nicht mehr?

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## AndyPed (11 Februar 2004)

Hallo Michael,

nur mal kurz ein parr Tipps. Um ne ausfühliche Anleitung zu erstellen werde ich wohl 1-2 Mittagspausen brauchen.

Der Synchronbaustein solltest du in den Anlauf OBs OB20 und OB21 aufrufen.

Wie sind die Einstellungen in den FB 125 - 127 ? 

zeig mal   

Generell kann ich dir wirklich mal empfehlen nen Kurs bei INAT mitzumachen.
"Ethernet  TCP/IP in der Automatiserung" ist da für dich genau das richtige.
Hinzu kommt noch das Nürnberg ne richtig geile Stadt ist.
Der Preis ist zwar nicht ohne (ca. 1200 ¤ für 3 Tage) aber die Infos die du da kriegts sind Klasse

Ciao


----------



## kaufmann-michael (11 Februar 2004)

Guten Morgen AndyPed,

ja du hast recht   . Mit Kopplung S7 über Ethernet das klappt schon ziemlich aber mit S5 habe ich nie was gemacht. 

Also in der CPU 2 haben wir folgende Bausteine.

Wie du schon gesagt hast, ist der Synchronbaustein in Ob20 und Ob21 aufgerufen.

Was komisch ist, laut der INAT-Anleitung müßte der ReceiveAll Baustein so aussehen.

SPA FB 245 (Das ist bei der 135U der FB126 oder FB125, weiß ich nicht mehr genau)
NAME: RECEIVE
SSNR: KY 0,0
A-NR:  KY 0,0
ANZW: MW192
ZTYP:  KC NN
DBNR: KY 0,0
ZANF: +0
ZLAE: +0
PAFE: MB 164

Meiner Meinung nach ist INAT hier ein Fehler unterlaufen, da das für mich ein normaler Receive Baustein ist. Wird in der Beschreibung ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, das man die Receive/Send ALL Hantierungsbausteine braucht.

Wenn wir den FB 126 aufrufen sieht das so aus.

SPA FB 126 (Baustein wurde von uns eingefügt, da er im Programm noch nicht vorhanden war)
NAME: RECEIVE-A
SSNR: KY 0,0
A-NR:  KY 0,0
ANZW: MW192
PAFE: MB 164

Ebenso mit dem SEND Baustein

Laut INAt:
SPA FB 244

NAME: SEND
SSNR: KY 0,0
A-NR:  KY 0,0
ANZW: MW188
ZTYP:  KC NN
DBNR: KY 0,0
ZANF: +0
ZLAE: +0
PAFE: MB 161

Bei uns: (Der Baustein ist bereits im Programm vorhanden.)
SPA FB 126
NAME: SEND-A
SSNR: KY 0,201  <---- Laut INAT müßte hier 0 stehen
A-NR:  KY 0,0     <---- Hier gehört normal die Auftragsnummer rein
ANZW: MW192
PAFE: MB 164
SPA FB125

Ansonsten haben wir es GENAU so gemacht, wie es in der Anleitung von INAT steht. Mit dem einzigen Unterschied, das wir den Auftragsoffset in der Parametriersoftware von INAT für den CP S5 TCP/IP auf 1 gesetzt haben, da wir ja die Baustein in der CPU 2 haben. Habe gelesen, Auftragsoffset 0 = CPU 1 und Auftragsoffset 1 = CPU 2. Die Auftragsnummer ist anscheinend egal, wir ja nicht zwei Verbindungen parametrieren können mit der selben Auftragsnummer, also haben wir die Auftragsnummer, die uns INAT Parametriersoftware vorgeschlagen hat, übernommen. So stehts auch in der Anleitung. "Sie können die vorgeschlagene Auftragsnummer übernehmen"

Deine Mittagspausen brauchst du nicht für mich opfern!!! Wenns nicht geht, dann hilfts eh nicht!

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## AndyPed (11 Februar 2004)

Hallo Michael

ich bin leider auch nicht der S5 freak.

ich denke aber das Problem ist eher an der OPC-Server Seite.

Da ih ja immerhin ein "uncertain" kriegt

beschreib mal die Server-einstellungen.
Arbeit ihr mit Fetch & Write passiv oder aktiv ?

Cruß Andy


----------



## kaufmann-michael (11 Februar 2004)

Ich glaubs auch schon fast,

also die Servereinstellungen in OPC - Server ist das Häckchen bei Verbindungsaufbau auf Aktiv.

In der Parametriersoftware vom CP ist Fetch passiv und Write passiv und Verbindungsaufbau passiv ein Häckchen.

Eben genauso wie von INAT beschrieben.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AndyPed (11 Februar 2004)

Hi Michael,

die Ports und die Zieladresse sind die auch identisch, und auch im OPC-Server eingetragen ?
Port lesen an der CP entspicht Fetch, und Port lesen Write.

Ciao


----------



## smoe (11 Februar 2004)

*Schnittstellennummer*

S5-135 kenn ich nur aus der Ferne. Aber trotzdem ein paar Gedanken.

Welche Schnittstellennummer (Kacheladresse) ist im CP1412? eingestellt?
Diese Schnittstellennummer (SSNR) stellst bei den fb's ein.

Nachtrag:
Die CPU's kommunizieren über die Kacheladresse mit dem CP. Bei dir offensichtlich ist das SSNR 201. Stell diese SSNR bei allen FB's ein. Oder ist das bei einer 135er anders?


----------



## jogi (11 Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

WinCC braucht zur Kommunikation mit S5 keinen OPC-Server, das geht direkt. Im einfachsten Fall mit dem bereits oben erwähnten 'S5 ETHERNET LAYER 4' - Kanal.

zunächst müsste jedoch mal geklärt werden, welcher CP nun überhaupt in der Anlage steckt. !?

Die alten Ethernet-CP's Für S5 hießen CP143, die neuen jetzt CP1430. Einen CP1412 kenn ich leider nicht.
Wenn es ein CP143 ist, der kann kein TCP/IP.

Jedenfalls gab/gibt es für die CP143/CP1430 ein Tool namens NCM-COM, mit dem die CP's parametriert werden.
Hier muß zunächst mal eine Verbindung zum WinCC-Rechner projektiert werden. Hier programmiert man dann TSAP-Namen (frei wählbar) und MAC-Adresse des Koppelpartners (WinCC-Rechner). 
Für die Standard-WinCC-Verbindung ist ein FETCH (passiv) und ein Receive (passiv), jeweils mit READ/WRITE = Ja, zu projektieren
Ohne diese Verbindungsbausteine gehts nicht !

Diese TSAP-Namen und die MAC-Adresse des S5-CP werden dann im WinCC eingetragen, fast fertig :wink: 

Nun zu den Send/Receive in der SPS:
Die oben erwähnten FB244/FB245 sind nur für S5-115U als integrierte Bausteine vorhanden, bei der 135/155 sind dies FB125/FB126.

Nur bei 135/155 gibt es die speziellen SEND/REC-ALL- Bausteine, einfach eine verkürzte Form der Send/Rec ohne die nicht benötigten Parameter.
Diese Send/Rec-All-Bausteine sind im zyklischen Programm mindestens 1 mal absolut aufzurufen, Mehrfachaufrufe sind erlaubt und sinnvoll, wenn sehr viele Kommunikationsaufräge projektiert sind.
An allen FB-Aufrufen MUSS, wie smoe schon geschrieben hat, am Parameter SSNR die richtige Kachelnummer eingetragen werden.
Die richtge Nummer findet man ebenfalls im NCM-COM.

Irgendwo weiter oben stand was von 210 (KY 0,210), das könnte stimmen,
die 201, die ich gelesen habe, kann nicht stimmen, bei CP143/1430 muß sie geradzahlig sein.

In allen Anlauf-OB's (und nur dort) muß der Synchron aufgerufen werden.

ich hoffe, das hilft ein wenig, sonst einfach noch mal melden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## kaufmann-michael (12 Februar 2004)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Also: Es ist kein CP von Siemens sondern von INAT --> S5/TcpIP. Das man für WinCC keinen OPCServer braucht wußte ich schon, doch leider funktionierte die RFC106 Verbindung über diesen CP nicht. Da ich eine Anleitung von INAT runtergeladen habe, die wirklich Schritt für Schritt beschreibt wie man eine Verbindung zu WinCC über OPC Server von INAT bekommt, habe ich mich entschlossen zuerstmal über diesen Weg es zu probieren. 

Soweit wie ihr das beschreibt, habe ich das verstanden, also die Auftragsnummer kann auf "0" stehen bleiben, das einzige was wirklich wichtig ist, ist die SSNR. Diese muß eingestellt werden. So nun meine Frage, die "210" hört sich gut an, aber wo kann ich mich vergewissern, daß es wirklich die "210" ist. Wird das irgendwo auf der Platine des CPs eingestellt oder auf der Rückwandplatine oder im Programm festgelegt? In der Parametriersoftware von INAT steht nämlich nirgends eine Schnittstellennummer des CPS.
Wenns wirklich bei mir jetzt die Schnittstellennummer 210 sein sollte, dann müßte bei mir in AWL das so aussehen:

SPA FB 126 
NAME: RECEIVE-A 
SSNR: KY 0,210
A-NR: KY 0,0 
ANZW: MW192 
PAFE: MB 164 

SPA FB 125 
NAME: SEND-A 
SSNR: KY 0,210 
A-NR: KY 0,0 <---- Hier gehört normal die Auftragsnummer rein 
ANZW: MW194
PAFE: MB 166

Und eben der Synchronbaustein! Dann dürfte es doch klappen.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## jogi (12 Februar 2004)

Hi Michael,

Ok, den INAT-CP kenn ich nicht, hab mir aber gerade mal die Doku und die Parametrier-SW geladen.

Du sagtest, der CP habe schon gesteckt !
Wenn der schon was 'gemacht' hat, muß er auch synchronisiert sein, d.h.
die Schnittstellennummer am Synchron-Baustein müsste stimmen.
Dann kannst Du diese Adresse an die Send/Rec-Bausteine übernehmen.

Ansonsten steht die SSNR sehrwohl in der Parametriersoftware, und zwar als 'Page Frame Base Address' unter 'Station Parameters'.

Ups, hab eben den Knopf für 'Deutsch' gefunden:   
also: Station->Eigene Station: 'Kachel Basisadresse' = SSNR
 :wink: 

Unabhängig davon musst Du trotzdem mit dieser Software einen Verbindungsbausten für den CP projektieren, dort RFC1006 freischalten und die benötigten Werte eingeben.
Ohne das kann der OPC-Server, der ja auf Deinem WinCC-Rechner läuft, gar keine Verbindung zu dem CP aufbauen. Der arme Kerl weiß ja gar nicht, wo er seine Daten herholen soll   

Dort kann man aber auch 'ne 'normale' H1-Verbindung projektieren, ohne das ganze IP/RFC-geraffel, und über die 'Ethernet Layer 4' zugreifen.
Aber das bleibt Dir überlassen, welche Verbindungsart Du wählst.

Ansonsten passt Deine FB-Paramterierung.

Gruß und good Luck

Jörg


----------



## kaufmann-michael (12 Februar 2004)

Hallo Jörg,

vielen Dank für Deine prompte Antwort.

Werd das heute gleich mal probieren und die Kacheladresse überprüfen. INAT hat mir auch mitgeteilt, das man direkt mit WinCC über diese RFC1006 Verbindung Daten aus der CPU holen kann. Das werd ich auch mal probieren, wollte es nur mal laut Anleitung versuchen, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer ist, das es funktioniert. Bin ja mal gespannt.

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Michael


----------

